# plants are turning brown



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

is it normal for plants with the big blades to turn brown, will it go back to normal? or is something wrong?
thanks for the help


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I believe they are dying.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

what can i do to save them?


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

if by the big blades you mean sword plants then i was told its normal because most sword plants are grown in an immersed form,(they grow faster like that) and then when you completely submerge them there leaves die off and they grow new more slender ones.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Please describe in detail your setup.It will be helpfull......


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

i have a 100 gallon tank with a fluval 404 canister filter, a surface skimmer powered by an aquaclear mini power filter with the sponge and carbon package, an AC802 powerhead with the filtration attatchment filled with those ammonia killing rocks, 5 piranha's, 1 sailfin pleco, 2 fake plants and a few live plants, water parameters are all normal nitrite-0ppm, ammonia-0ppm, Ph-7.2, and nitrate os about 20 ppm. i dont know hardness, im gettin a hardness tester tomorrow.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

What about lighting,gravel,fertilization which are more important for the plants?


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

i am using 2 repti-glo 5.0 uv bulbs, i have normal black gravel from big al's, and i used some of that iron enriched plant gro stuff, and what do u mean by fertilizer? i was told to use that peat fibre stuff in my fluval canister filter. is their something i should be using?


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

umm u need more light, and co2 haha


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

and sand or flourite as a substrate would help with them tooi


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Remove the dying leaves to promote healthier ones to grow. Im assuming the bulbs are about 50 watts. This is a pretty low wattage for a planted tank. The peat in the filter will soften your watter and lower the pH slightly. If this creates a favorable conditions for your species of plants it could help. Here is a great article on keeping your plants healthy and happy.

http://www.plantedtank.net/basics.html

Good luck and dont add with your current setup.


----------

